# Thinking of stopping the effexor!!!



## madleofan (Nov 11, 2002)

As explained previously was taking 2 prozac a day then my doctor wanted me to go straight to effexor without lowering the prozac. Tonight Im due to take only my 5th effexor and Im not sure whether I should. Here's why!!!Days 1 and 2 seemed to be fine. Although the anxiety wasnt lowered I didnt have any major side effects. On day 3 it seems like my usual OCD thoughts had been lesser, but I did seem to feel more nervous that usual about absoloutly nothing!! I also went to the doctor on day 3 to ask about a sleeping tablet to help me sleep. I took one of these at the end of day 3.Day 4, Ive felt strange all day. As if Im isolated and in my own little world, my usual thoughts seem to have been lesser by I feel nervous and new thoughts have taken over like "am I going mad?" "what if I were to do myself harm"Tonight I have been sat with my mum in tears because I havnt felt like this in a long time. I feel lost and dont feel my normal self. Ive considered it might just be the prozac withdrawing from my system and perhaps taking a prozac as well as the effexor but I am scared it will cause an overdose.I really dont know whether to stop the effexor now (while I still can) and just start with my prozac again.I really dont know which way to turn and I dont know what to do for the best. All I do know is that I just want to be my normal self again and at the moment I feel far for that!!!!


----------

